# *Buck Fever WARNING*



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Can anyone confirm the story on this bad boy? They say it has a double rack.[attachment=1:316qnk46]UCCS249.JPG[/attachment:316qnk46]


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: *Buck Feaver WARNING**

I should have mentioned it is Colorado Springs.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that a cool looking buck there. I dont think I could control the buck feaver on him.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

that dude is a wall hanger for sure!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Imagine how many hats you could hang on those antlers, LOL.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that looks like somewhere off of Woodmen...and I think that is the eastern slope of Blodgett Peak in the background...western Colorado Springs is like east Bountiful when it comes to urban deer just a lot bigger!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Antler's may be a wall hanger, but look at his face. You will want some other deer's cape.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

gitterdone81 said:


> Antler's may be a wall hanger, but look at his face. You will want some other deer's cape.


That is a huge drop tine. Not a growth of some kind.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Looked at some other photo's of this buck today and now I am wondering if that is some kind of growth on his neck.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

They need to tranquilize it and plant it near the mental hospital in Evingston, to replace the one that was shot.


----------

